# Honda HS928 TA , service manual



## Warren Perry (Feb 27, 2017)

Does anyone got a manual for the HS 928 ? I got to take off the right transmission case. Thanks


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I do have a Service manual. 
You can get them at amazon or ebay for ~$40 shipped.
I haven't checked how detailed it is about doing that repair, but I will check it this evening. In the mean time you should read the following thread (unless you've done it already).

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...servicing-right-hydrostatic-transmission.html


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you can blow up the diagram from Honda parts or boats.net


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> I do have a Service manual.
> You can get them at amazon or ebay for ~$40 shipped.
> I haven't checked how detailed it is about doing that repair, but I will check it this evening. In the mean time you should read the following thread (unless you've done it already).
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...servicing-right-hydrostatic-transmission.html


not much in the manual. The sticky covers the transmission pretty well once you get it off.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

As I've noticed that servicing the HS side transmission is becoming more and more common at the forum, I'm considering doing a video on removal, inspection, repairs, reassembly and re-installation this coming spring/summer (unless someone does it first).

Is there an area of the forum where we could post videos without posting them on youtube and adding a link?


----------

